# Jokes on me - new Nikon d5300



## cptn.nemo (Aug 12, 2016)

So I just ordered a d5300 from adorama refurbished and I was super excited. Then I read around on this forum that it's nothing like my current d80 and all the options are on the menu. I checked the camera body and sure enough, no buttons, no dials, just a screen. So I'm wondering is this camera a HUGE pain to adjust while shooting? My d80 was so easy, I used it mostly in A and M settings, adjusting the aperture and shutter with the flick of a dial. Since the d7100 is actually 24mp (I thought it was 16) and is only $80 more refurbished, would I be best to cancel the 5300 and go with the 7100? I can't stand flicking threw menu options to change fast settings(iso, aperture, shutter, WB etc) does the 5300 make that miserable? 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 12, 2016)

I went from the 5100 to the 7100.  7100 is much easier to adjust settings.  5100 was  lot of menu diving.  The only thing I miss is the swing out moveable screen which really come in handy getting awkward angles.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 12, 2016)

Ps. Adorama is good about returns.


----------



## cptn.nemo (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeahh I was hoping to get out of those awkward angles. I recently found myself laying in goose poo to shoot a frog... Well I'll order the 7100 tomorrow and return the 53 when it gets here. I can stand flipping through menus, I can't even remember the last time I used my d80 menu. I was a little uneasy about using adorama since I'm used to b and h but so far it's been very pleasant, it's good to know that have such great shipping and returns 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## goodguy (Aug 12, 2016)

I use both D750 and D3300 and honestly for me it aint a big deal, I am happy to use both.
Yes the D750 with its 2 dials is easier but even a more basic DSLR with one dial isn't a huge deal.


----------



## cptn.nemo (Aug 12, 2016)

goodguy said:


> I use both D750 and D3300 and honestly for me it aint a big deal, I am happy to use both.
> Yes the D750 with its 2 dials is easier but even a more basic DSLR with one dial isn't a huge deal.



But the d5300 doesn't even have one dial does it... So I have to bring up the menu to adjust anything like shutter aperture or just WB and iso


Sent from iPhone


----------



## cptn.nemo (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh it does have a dial on the front. The 5200 just seems like a much less professional camera than the 5300. 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## goodguy (Aug 12, 2016)

D5300 has one dial, this mean in Aperture mode you adjust aperture with that dial and so is in Shutter mode.
ISO I need to set on screen but I always leave ISO in Auto so this is not a problem for me
In Manual mode dial changes shutter speed and to change aperture I press one button and then dial will change aperture


----------



## cptn.nemo (Aug 12, 2016)

Ahh ok well that's not bad at all then. What about white balance? I guess since I shoot in raw that doesn't apply much so why bother 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 12, 2016)

Other than shutter speed and aperture, I mainly use the dials on the 7100 for changing ISO or quickly changing to auto ISO, adjusting the WB and changing the auto-focus modes.   I'm sure the 5300 is a great camera - I loved the 5100 (still have it) but the 7100 is definitely more convenient for making changes to the other settings.  If I'm remember right, you can change  lot of these on the back info screen without going into the actual menu on the 5100 so I'm assuming the 5300 is the same.  Honestly I didn't think it was that big of a deal when I had the 5100 but after using the 7100 for 6 months I do find it much more user friendly.  Check the return policy for used on Adorama so you know how much time you have to decide then make sure you put the 5300 to the test.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 12, 2016)

Don't rush to return it, try it for a day or two and then decide.
I think its a great camera, yes the extra dial and other features are great but it will cost you.
I shoot almost all the time Auto White Balance, Auto ISO and Apetrue mode.
This means I really don't need the second dial.
As I said even in few occasion I do need more controls these cameras are design to make it easy with very friendly to use menus.
If this is a big deal then get the D7100 or D7200.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 12, 2016)

I typically think of how I want the image to appear. Not owning a D5xxx would not change my thought process. It's about process. All cameras put you in this position. Any way to get there is a way. If you know a better way, find a camera that gets you there in the best way for you.


----------



## cptn.nemo (Aug 13, 2016)

Yeah that's true, so long as I get the photo i guess it doesn't matter. I have 30 days to return, I'll play around with the 5300 and see what it's like. I got so fast with my d80 it took seconds to adjust everything. I guess if the menu adjust isn't super laggy like on my point and shoot then I'll be fine. Just seems like a waste of battery flicking that screen on and off when the d80, everything is shown on the top of the camera. I am looking forward to a lighter camera, hauling the d80 around on my neck is really uncomfortable, I should get a body strap or something easier on the back. Another serious point that the d7100 has is better focus. I read online that this is a great improvement over the 5300 for macro shots. And since most of what I do is macro, that could be the tipping point for me. Does anyone notice a huge difference with accurate focus? 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 13, 2016)

cptn.nemo said:


> Yeah that's true, so long as I get the photo i guess it doesn't matter. I have 30 days to return, I'll play around with the 5300 and see what it's like. I got so fast with my d80 it took seconds to adjust everything. I guess if the menu adjust isn't super laggy like on my point and shoot then I'll be fine. Just seems like a waste of battery flicking that screen on and off when the d80, everything is shown on the top of the camera. I am looking forward to a lighter camera, hauling the d80 around on my neck is really uncomfortable, I should get a body strap or something easier on the back. Another serious point that the d7100 has is better focus. I read online that this is a great improvement over the 5300 for macro shots. And since most of what I do is macro, that could be the tipping point for me. Does anyone notice a huge difference with accurate focus?
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


More than likely the D7200 is my next camera body... for the viewfinder, focus points, and dial configuration. It just seems perfect for my needs.


----------



## fmw (Aug 13, 2016)

The 7000 series models are the replacement for the D80.  Not only does it operate like the D80 but it has a focusing motor so you can use all the Nikkor or Nikon compatible AF lenses with full AF.  I'd spend the $80 in your shoes


----------



## PaulWog (Aug 13, 2016)

Why does this idiocy continue?

The one dial can adjust iso, aperture, and shutter speed.

Read the manual!!!


----------



## cptn.nemo (Aug 14, 2016)

I see that one dial can adjust all three of those, it's just much more dysfunctional than the d80 and d7000 series. Also when you want to adjust anything the lcd is always on which drains crazy batter. I do love the flip out screen but I don't think it's worth the loss of the buttons on the camera. I'll definitely send the 5300 back for the 7100. Just hate those menus


Sent from iPhone


----------



## cptn.nemo (Aug 14, 2016)

Does anyone know if the shutter sound of the d7100 is the same as the 5300 or the d80? The 5300 shutter sounds wicked cool, but this is of course not a deciding factor in my choice 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## jubilee (Aug 14, 2016)

The ISO can be adjusted with the function button, no need to open the screen.


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 15, 2016)

I would return it, and hit up the D7000 series for sure.


----------



## cptn.nemo (Aug 16, 2016)

Just ordered the 7100 yesterday, I'm gonna return the 5300 for sure. I was looking forward to the rotating screen, because I do a lot of macro where I have to lay on the ground to take the photo, but the 7100 I ordered came with a wireless transmitter so I can view my photo on my phone before taking. I know it's very laggy and doesn't replace the camera lcd but for awkward shots it'll do. Not worth keeping the 5300 over. 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 16, 2016)

cptn.nemo said:


> Just ordered the 7100 yesterday, I'm gonna return the 5300 for sure. I was looking forward to the rotating screen, because I do a lot of macro where I have to lay on the ground to take the photo, but the 7100 I ordered came with a wireless transmitter so I can view my photo on my phone before taking. I know it's very laggy and doesn't replace the camera lcd but for awkward shots it'll do. Not worth keeping the 5300 over.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone



You will be happy that you did!!! And you can get a battery grip for the D7100 one day, to make it even better, when shooting portraits, etc... Congrats!!!


----------



## cptn.nemo (Aug 16, 2016)

thanks! Yeah I feel better already. Relieved that I got the better model to begin with since this is going to last me probably another 10 years 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## cptn.nemo (Aug 17, 2016)

Just got the d7100 in the mail and WOW! Love this camera! So many features upgraded from the d80, and I don't even miss the 5300s rotating screen. The dual sd cards are amazing I can put raw on one and jpg copy on the other. I got the refurbished model from adorama and it came with a free wireless adapter so I can get those awkward shots. The size is much better for my hand, the 53 felt too small and cramped. Really looking forward to shooting with this camera, I appreciate everyone's input into this thread. With your help I'm extremely happy with the camera! No regrets whatsoever 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 20, 2016)

The D7100 has some nice features but most of the bad things said about the D5300 are not correct. Yes, only one dial on the back right where your thumb is usually placed. In Manual you adjust speed with it and you press a button right under your 1st finger and the wheel changes to be the adjustment for f-stop. A button on the finger of your left hand is pushed anytime and you adjust ISO. In Aperture mode the wheel adjusts aperture, etc.
Different but once you get used to it, almost as easy as two wheels.


----------



## Sherman71 (Aug 24, 2016)

I recently purchased a D300 for $200.  My previous camera was a D60 and I could not be happier.  If you can live with 12.6 Mega Pixles I would strongly recommend the camera.  At some point I will purchase D700 (the FX version of the D300) for a second body.

QUOTE="cptn.nemo, post: 3661328, member: 215949"]So I just ordered a d5300 from adorama refurbished and I was super excited. Then I read around on this forum that it's nothing like my current d80 and all the options are on the menu. I checked the camera body and sure enough, no buttons, no dials, just a screen. So I'm wondering is this camera a HUGE pain to adjust while shooting? My d80 was so easy, I used it mostly in A and M settings, adjusting the aperture and shutter with the flick of a dial. Since the d7100 is actually 24mp (I thought it was 16) and is only $80 more refurbished, would I be best to cancel the 5300 and go with the 7100? I can't stand flicking threw menu options to change fast settings(iso, aperture, shutter, WB etc) does the 5300 make that miserable?


Sent from iPhone[/QUOTE]


----------

